#ubuntu-jp 2011-01-03
<drcw> の
#ubuntu-jp 2011-01-04
<Emmanuel_Chanel> こんばんは．
#ubuntu-jp 2011-01-05
<mitsuhito> こんにちは
#ubuntu-jp 2011-01-06
<yao_ziyuan> hi japanese
<yao_ziyuan> i wonder if there is a japan-based linux distro
<yao_ziyuan> which is supposed to support east asian language display and input better than western distros
<yao_ziyuan> i know ubuntu and fedora already do internationalization well
<yao_ziyuan> but it's not the case for other, smaller distros
<yao_ziyuan> there are german-based opensuse, french-based mandriva, uk-based ubuntu and us-based fedora
<yao_ziyuan> but i don't know if there is a japanese-based distro
<asakura> vine linux?
<yao_ziyuan> ok
<yao_ziyuan> i helped pclinuxos to fix some east asian language problems
<test> hi, im looking for 24/7 jpn internet news/talk radio stream. what i already found is not good enough. can you suggest me any, plz?
<asakura> if you are living in Tokyo or Osaka city, try
<asakura> radiko.jp/
<test> ty, ill try :)
<test> where is the most crowded jpn irc channel?
<Emmanuel_Chanel> こんばんは．
<test> where is the most crowded jpn irc channel?
<Emmanuel_Chanel> How about visiting irc.2ch.net ?
<amigojapan> hey Emmanuel_Chanel
<Emmanuel_Chanel> ¡Hola! ¿Cómo estas? = Hello! How are you?
<amigojapan> Emmanuel_Chanel: bien gracias y tu?    I am good thanx and you?
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Bien. = Fine.
<amigojapan> hey Emmanuel_Chanel , I am going to the tokyo linux users group on the 21st http://tlug.jp/wiki/Current_Meeting     can you come too?
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Yes, if I tried hard... At that day, I'm going to see a doctor.
<Emmanuel_Chanel> It would be better to visit those meeting. But I don't promise now...
<amigojapan> oh Emmanuel_Chanel well, only if you can,   it would be nice to have someone I knwo at the meating :)
<amigojapan> ok Emmanuel_Chanel ,   you dont haveto promiss
<amigojapan> Emmanuel_Chanel: but if you do decide to go, let me know
<amigojapan> so we can meet at the meeting, its a nomikai
<Emmanuel_Chanel> ok. :)
<amigojapan> probably a nomikai is not good if youa re sick
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Well, I can drink if not too much. In addition, I seldom drink.
<amigojapan> ok
<test> Emmanuel_Chanel: ty
#ubuntu-jp 2011-01-08
<Emmanuel_Chanel> こんばんは．
<Mocchi> Emmanuel_Chanelさん、こんばんは。
<Emmanuel_Chanel> こんばんは．
<Emmanuel_Chanel> フォーラムの方ではお世話になっています．
<Mocchi> Emmanuel_Chanel: Ekigano
<Mocchi> Emmanuel_Chanel: 失礼。Ekigaの方はその後いかがでした？
<Emmanuel_Chanel> 進展していません…
<Mocchi> そうでしたか・・・。状況としては、Emmanuelさんが話者、お相手が聴者の時に、お相手の側で音切れがあるってことでしたよね？Emmanuelさん側での音切れはないんでしたよね？
<Emmanuel_Chanel> はい…私がサウンドレコーダーで試した範囲では…
<Mocchi> お相手とは距離がだいぶ離れてる？
<Emmanuel_Chanel> 北関東と東京くらい…ですね…私も相手も光回線です．
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Ekiga.net のエコーでも音切れしましたが，それらエコーテストはどんな環境なのか分かりません…
<Mocchi> ちょっと待ってて。Ekiga起動してみます。
<Mocchi> Ekiga起動したんですが、エコーで音出せませんね・・・。アカウント作らなきゃダメなのかな？
<Emmanuel_Chanel> はい…アカウントは必須のようです…嫌でしたら無理に作らないで下さい．
<Mocchi> また、ものは試しです。アカウントはウェブでかな？ブラウザでのアクセスが必要？
<Emmanuel_Chanel> [編集]の[設定アシスタント]の指示で作れたかと…
<Mocchi> どれどれ？
<Emmanuel_Chanel> 本当は，最初に起動した時にウィザードが出た気がします…
<Mocchi> それキャンセルして直接設定画面に進んじゃったので・・・。デバイス設定周りを先に見ました。
<Emmanuel_Chanel> なるほど．
<Mocchi> ええと、登録完了したみたいなのですが、Ekiga上での設定で、PINコードというのは何を入力すればいいかわかります？
<Mocchi> あ、これはPINコードを購入する必要がある部分のようですね。スキップしても大丈夫なのかな？
<Emmanuel_Chanel> スキップして大丈夫かと…
<Mocchi> 了
<Emmanuel_Chanel> 外線で有料通話するためのシステムだったかと．
<Emmanuel_Chanel> ＞ PIN コード
<Mocchi> デバイスはDefault (PTLIB/ALSA) を選択すると、PulseAudioに流れます。それ以外はPulseAudioを経由せずに直接サウンドデバイスに送ります。
<Mocchi> 今使ってるラップトップだと、HDA Intel (PTLIB/ALSA) を選択すると、PulseAudioを経由せずに直接サウンドデバイスに流します。
<Mocchi> なので、PulseAudioのバッファ関係を考える必要がなくなります。
<Mocchi> ただ、ちゃんと音が出るかどうかは、Ekiga側がちゃんと作ってあるかによりますね。
<Mocchi> エコーテストで音でました〜
<Emmanuel_Chanel> 音切れはなかったですか？
<Mocchi> うるさかったので一瞬で切ってしまいましたw 少々お待ちをwww
<Emmanuel_Chanel> 確かにうるさく案内していますね．
<Mocchi> もうちょっと快適な音にしてくれたらいいんだけどなぁw
<Emmanuel_Chanel> 実はここ最近，他の事に頭を奪われていて，音声周りは問題の切り分け前の設定を引きずっています．右の設定を alsa-base.conf の最後に加えています… options snd-hda-intel model=5stack
<Emmanuel_Chanel> 私はあまり気になりませんが，日本語で日本人好みに…というのは，優先順位が下がるのでしょうね…
<Mocchi> サウンド周りは、まともな情報が提供できる人材が少ないのか、情報が錯綜していますからねぇ。
<Mocchi> かく言う私も、嘘を振りまいているかもなぁといつも思いながらサポートしているわけですがw
<Mocchi> snd-hda-intelのmodelオプションの設定値に関しては、パッケージalsa-baseでドキュメントがインストールされてるはず。ちょっと待って。
<Emmanuel_Chanel> たしかページがありましたね．
<Emmanuel_Chanel> こですか？ http://www.kernel.org/doc/Documentation/sound/alsa/HD-Audio-Models.txt
<Mocchi> インストールもされてます。/usr/share/doc/alsa-base/driver/HD-Audio-Models.txt.gzですね。
<Emmanuel_Chanel> 見てみます．
<Emmanuel_Chanel> MB の仕様で使われている ALC889A 用の intel-alc889a Intel IbexPeak with ALC889A は，機能しなかったなと…
<Mocchi> 機能しない・・・とは？
<Mocchi> あ、なるほど。「intel-alc889a	Intel IbexPeak with ALC889A」に従って設定しても意味なかった、と。
<Emmanuel_Chanel> https://forums.ubuntulinux.jp/viewtopic.php?pid=73641#p73641 以下の流れです…入力が駄目になってしまった感じ…
<Mocchi> URL見ました。というか自分、回答してるし（笑）model=intel-alc889aでマイクがダメになっちゃったんですね。。。
<Emmanuel_Chanel> 貴殿が的確とは思えないと仰った alsa 周りの設定はどうなのと気にかかったり…
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Ekiga が pulseaudio に完全対応してくれたら，こんな問題，自然消滅なんでしょうね…
<Mocchi> ざっと調べてみると、マイクからの音声データの流れは、サウンドデバイス -> PulseAudio -> ALSA -> Ekigaってな感じ。
<Mocchi> Ekigaで音声データのパケットを作って、聴者宛に送信かな。詳しくはわからないけど。
<Mocchi> で、もうちょっと細かい話をすると、サウンドデバイス -> PulseAudio -> ALSA -> SDL -> Ekiga。SDLに注目。
<Mocchi> SDL: http://ja.wikipedia.org/wiki/SDL
<Mocchi> たぶん、Ekigaの開発者が、マルチプラットフォームでEkigaを動作させるために、プラットフォーム間の差異を吸収する目的で、SDLを使ってるの。Windowsとか、Linuxとか、Mac OS Xとかの作りの違いを気にせずにEkigaを使えるようになってる。
<Mocchi> さて、このSDLが直接PulseAudioを使うように設定してあげたら、ALSAうんぬんは関係なくなるから、Emmanuelさんの疑念が払拭する？
<Mocchi> サウンドデバイス -> PulseAudio -> SDL -> Ekigaって感じ。
<Mocchi> ALSA（のライブラリ部分）を経由しなくなって、ダイレクトにPulseAudioに流す。
<Emmanuel_Chanel> なるほど．
<Mocchi> 違った。ダイレクトにPulseAudioから流れてくる？
<Emmanuel_Chanel> そう願います． Ekiga は， PulseAudio から直接流すのに対応していないみたいですから…
<Mocchi> とーこーろーがー、SDLがPulseAudioをダイレクトに使えるように出来る・・・はず。
<Mocchi> 「ところが」というのも話の流れ的に変だねw
<Mocchi> Synaptic開ける？
<Emmanuel_Chanel> はい．
<Mocchi> 開いて
<Emmanuel_Chanel> 開きました．
<Mocchi> 「libsdl1.2」を検索して。SDLのライブラリパッケージ。
<Emmanuel_Chanel> はい，検索しました．
<Mocchi> 今はlibsdl1.2debianとlibsdl1.2debian-alsaがインストールされてる？
<Emmanuel_Chanel> はい，そのようです．
<Mocchi> これが、SDLが
<Emmanuel_Chanel> あ，いえ．
<Mocchi> 失礼。これが、SDLがALSAを使うようになってる理由。そういうパッケージが入ってる。
<Mocchi> ここで、libsdl1.2debian-pulseaudioを見つけられる？
<Emmanuel_Chanel> alsa ではなく libsdl1.2debian-pulseaudio がインストールされています．
<Mocchi> ぐにゅう。
<Mocchi> 失礼。
<Emmanuel_Chanel> 前の返答は間違いでした． libsdl1.2debian-alsa はインストールされていません．
<Emmanuel_Chanel> alsa ではなく libsdl1.2debian-pulseaudio がインストールされています．
<Mocchi> ほぅ。ということは・・・ちょっとAlt + F2でgnome-volume-controlを実行して。
<Emmanuel_Chanel> はい．
<Mocchi> ウィンドウ「サウンドの設定」が開いたと思うので、タブ「アプリケーション」に進んで。
<Emmanuel_Chanel> はい．
<Mocchi> 何も表示されてない？
<Emmanuel_Chanel> エコーテストに接続したら，
<Mocchi> したら？
<Emmanuel_Chanel> ALSA plugin [ekiga]
<Emmanuel_Chanel> が二つ表示されます．
<Emmanuel_Chanel> 多分，入力用と出力用…
<Mocchi> なるほど。libsdl1.3debian-pulseaudioが入ってるけど、アプリケーションはALSAを経由するのか。アプリケーションの作りによるのか。これは大いに誤解してましたっ。
<Emmanuel_Chanel> チャットででも相談しないと判明しない事もあるという事ですね…会えて良かったです．
<Mocchi> 私もよかったですw バグ報告を見てみるので、しばしお待ちを。
<Mocchi> ざっとekigaとlibsdlに関するバグを見てみたんですが、Emmanuelさんのおっしゃるようなものは見つかりませんでしたね。。。
<Emmanuel_Chanel> あらら…私が書き込まなければいけなくなるのか知らん？英語以前にまとめるべき内容がよく分からない感じですけど…
<Mocchi> サウンドデバイスとALSAカーネルモジュールのあたりが若干不安ですね。そこのところを先に押さえておきましょうか。
<Mocchi> この記事を一通り読んでいただきたいと思います。http://gihyo.jp/admin/serial/01/ubuntu-recipe/0137
<Mocchi> あ、ごめんなさい。読む前に、ついさっき「私がサウンドレコーダーで試した範囲では・・・」っておっしゃってたこと、もうちょっと教えてください。
<Emmanuel_Chanel> サウンドレコーダーで，音声を録音すると音切れはしないのですが，
<Emmanuel_Chanel> 直接 pulseaudio に音声を送っている感じなので， alsa 経由で音声を入力した場合の検証にはならないなと…
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Ekiga のエコーテストの場合，入力した音声がそのままエコーで出力されるので， alsa 経由での音声入力に問題があると感じた次第…
<Emmanuel_Chanel> 相手の声が切れて伝わったという訳ではなかったので…
<Mocchi> そこにちょっと誤解がある？
<Mocchi> Emmanuelさんの声がネットワークに乗るまでを詳細に書くと
<Mocchi> Emmanuelさんの声 -> サウンドデバイス -> ALSAカーネルモジュール -> PulseAudio -> ALSAライブラリ -> SDL -> Ekiga -> ネットワーク -> お相手の環境へってな感じ、ALSAカーネルモジュールとALSAライブラリ（この呼び方も微妙ですけど）に注意。
<Emmanuel_Chanel> サウンドレコーダーは，この辺の検証に役立ちませんという事で良いのでしょうか？
<Emmanuel_Chanel> 要領を得なくてすみません…
<Mocchi> 今私が疑ってるのは、サウンドデバイスがALSAカーネルモジュール（いわゆるドライバだと思ってください）によってちゃんと使える状況になってないんじゃなかろうかってことでした。
<Emmanuel_Chanel> なるほど…
<Mocchi> ALSAってのはとんでもなく広い部分をサポートする技術なので、いろんな誤解を伴って呼ばれています。
<Mocchi> 余談でした。
<Mocchi> Emmanuelさんの声 -> ALSAカーネルモジュール -> PulseAudio -> gnome-sound-recorderでちゃんと音が拾えているなら、先述の疑いは見当違いだったと言うことになりますね。
<Mocchi> Emmanuelさんのいう「サウンドレコーダーによる検証」ってのは、ちょうどこれだったのかな？と思いますが、どうでしょうか？
<Emmanuel_Chanel> ”ALSAカーネルモジュールを通している”というのは知りませんでした．後は，そんな感じ…です．
<Emmanuel_Chanel> 私自身，情報の意味が分かっていないので，見当違い云々は分かりません…
<Mocchi> まぁ、後でもう一度検証してみるとかしてみると、新しい見地が開けるかもしれません。。。
<Mocchi> ちなみに、先の「options snd-hda-intel model=5stack」は、このALSAカーネルモジュールの動作モードを変更してます。
<Mocchi> ドライバの挙動を変えていると言い換えてもいいでしょう。
<Emmanuel_Chanel> なるほど…それは問題解決をややこしくしてしまいますね…
<Emmanuel_Chanel> そういえば，私は， Fedora を使っていたころに， snd-hda-intel が使えなくて #alsa で相談した事がありました．
<Mocchi> 同じマザーボード？
<Emmanuel_Chanel> はい，それどころか，同じ PC です．
<Mocchi> 何か教えてもらえました？
<Emmanuel_Chanel> この件に関する話は何もなかったかと…ただ，マザーボードのチップにバグがあったみたい．
<Emmanuel_Chanel> http://www.emmanuelc.yuuna.org/ja/?p=21
<Emmanuel_Chanel> ううん…変なところに話を逸らしてしまったみたいなので，すみません…
<Mocchi> ちょいとお待ちをw
<Mocchi> 戻りました。
<Emmanuel_Chanel> おかえりなさい．
<Mocchi> 私もまた、サウンドデバイスやALSAカーネルモジュールのあたりに関してそれほど詳しくはないのが残念です・・・。
<Mocchi> ざっと見てみましたが、今回の問題に影響しそうには思えませんでした。
<Emmanuel_Chanel> そうでしょうね…脈絡なく， alsa のドライバー繋がりで思い出したのを書き込んでしまった次第ですから…
<Mocchi> うむぅ。ここまでの話をまとめると、Emmanuelさんの環境に非はなさそうなんですよねぇ。。。
<Emmanuel_Chanel> どの辺に問題がありそうな感じですか？
<Mocchi> うーん、じゃぁちょっと会話してみます？
<Emmanuel_Chanel> はい．
<Mocchi> Just a moment.
<Mocchi> 準備できました〜。
<Emmanuel_Chanel> はい．
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Ekiga のアドレスは priv で教えます…
<Mocchi> 了
<Mocchi> 戻ってきました〜。
<Emmanuel_Chanel> こちらからは，貴殿の声はずっと聞こえていました．
<Mocchi> そうだったんですか・・・恥ずかしい
<Mocchi> ｗ
<Mocchi> 音切れということでしたので、もっとソフトなもの、２秒とか１秒に１回プツって切れるようなものを想像していましたが、まったく違いましたね。通話に支障をきたすレベルでした。
<Emmanuel_Chanel> あらら…エコーでは，そんな問題感じなかったのですけどねえ…なんでなのやら…
<Mocchi> ちなみに、うちのエコーテストがうるさかったのは、ラップトップ内臓のマイクとのハウリングが原因でしたw さっきはヘッドセット使ったので問題ありませんでした。
<Emmanuel_Chanel> そういえば，通話を切った後 Ekiga が凍ってしまい強制終了しました．そのせいか？
<Mocchi> ほう。dpkg -l | grep ekiga; でekigaのバージョン教えて下さい。
<Emmanuel_Chanel> emmanuel@star1:~$ dpkg -l|grep ekiga
<Emmanuel_Chanel> ii  ekiga                                          3.2.7-2ubuntu1                                    H.323 and SIP compatible VoIP client
<Emmanuel_Chanel> です．
<Mocchi> さっき通話に使った私のEkigaも同じバージョンですね。
<Emmanuel_Chanel> 私が発言しているのがノイズで聞き取れない感じでした？
<Emmanuel_Chanel> 私も更新は頻繁にしていますからねえ…
<Mocchi> はい。ノイズもありましたし、音声が定期的に「波打って」いる感じでした。もっかいやってみましょう。こちらで録音したデータを聞いてもらったほうが早いでしょう。
<Emmanuel_Chanel> はい．
<Mocchi> 戻ってきましたー。
<Mocchi> 録音はうまく出来なかったです、ごめんなさい。。。
<Emmanuel_Chanel> いえいえ，ありがとうございます．
<Mocchi> 初めて通話したときは、ビデオ映像はなかったですよね、確か？
<Emmanuel_Chanel> ええ…
<Emmanuel_Chanel> そうだった気が…
<Mocchi> なので、音声だけでも、音声＋映像でも、音はヘンです。映像がそれなりにちゃんと来ているので、マシンのパワー不足はなさそうです。
<Mocchi> というわけで、疑うべきはコーデックかなぁ。。。
<Mocchi> 音声の
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Ubuntu のヘルプにも，コーデックの調整の項目がありましたっけ？
<Mocchi> ちょっと見てみましょう。編集 -> 設定 -> 音声 -> コーデックを開いて下さい。
<Mocchi> コーデックというのは、生の音データは重いので、何らかの方法で圧縮して小さくしたほうが、ネットワーク上では扱いやすいわけですね。その方法がコーデックです。
<Emmanuel_Chanel> はい．
<Emmanuel_Chanel> チェックされているのは Speex 16kHz H.323, SIP / PCMU 8kHz H.323, SIP / PCMA 8kHz H.323, SIP
<Emmanuel_Chanel> です．
<Mocchi> うちのも同じですね。
<Emmanuel_Chanel> 他に， gsm 8kHz H.323, SIP / CELT 48kHz SIP / CELT 32kHz SIP / G722 16kHz H.323, SIP / Speex 8kHz H.323, SIP / G726-(16|24|32|40)(4つのコーデックを正規表現風に省略) 8kHz H.323,SIP ，msーgsm 8kHz H.323
<Mocchi> まったく一緒です。
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Jitter  バッファの最大値は，前の助言の時に， 1500 にしてあります…
<Emmanuel_Chanel> そのせいか？
<Emmanuel_Chanel> デフォールトは 500 でしたっけ？
<Mocchi> うちのは500ですね。そうだと思います。
<Mocchi> ダメもとで、プロトコルのH.323の設定も確認してみましょうか。
<Emmanuel_Chanel> はい．
<Emmanuel_Chanel> その他の設定 -> 転送先の URI： h323:
<Mocchi> 拡張設定はいかがでしょう？すべてチェック入ってる？
<Emmanuel_Chanel> はい．
<Emmanuel_Chanel> DTMF no
<Mocchi> うちのは文字列です。
<Emmanuel_Chanel> 私も． DTMF のモード： DTMF の送信方式は文字列です．
<Mocchi> うーん、ここまでのところ、まったくおかしなところを見つけることができませんね。しいてゆうならjitterバッファでしょうか。標準の500で試してみましょう。映像はなしにしましょう。うちのラップトップがうなるのでw
<Emmanuel_Chanel> はい．
<Mocchi> 戻りましたー。
<Mocchi> うーん。参りました。原因不明です。。。
<Mocchi> jitterバッファも関係なさそうです。
<Emmanuel_Chanel> 私が相談した音切れの他に，増幅のかけすぎかなんかあるのか知らん？
<Mocchi> ちなみに通話はどうやってやってますか？マイクとスピーカーについて教えて下さい。
<Emmanuel_Chanel> ええと，前面で繋いでいるのは，黄緑の出力ジャックと，ピンクの入力ジャックのある，多分，ごく普通のヘッドセットです．
<Emmanuel_Chanel> 後面にも，どのジャックだったか忘れましたが，左右のスピーカーがつないであります．
<Emmanuel_Chanel> これも，アナログの音声ジャックだったかと．
<Mocchi> じゃぁ、スピーカーの音声をマイクが拾ってハウリングという可能性もないんですねぇ。
<Emmanuel_Chanel> いえ，後面から繋いでいるアナログ・スピーカーの音は，エコーテストでも時折拾っていたりします…
<Mocchi> なるほど。使ってるコンピュータは自作？
<Emmanuel_Chanel> いいえ．サイコム製 BTO です．
<Mocchi> うーん、すみません。私にはこれ以上のお手伝いが無理そうです。。。
<Emmanuel_Chanel> 自作ではないですが，納品書があるので，どこにどのパーツが使われているかは分かります…
<Mocchi> サウンドデバイスからEkigaまでには多分問題が
<Mocchi> 失礼。サウンドデバイスからEkigaまでにはたぶん問題はないと思います。
<Emmanuel_Chanel> 問題はどの辺でしょうか？
<Mocchi> Ekiga内での処理（ただし、うちのEkigaの音声はそちらに届いている）、エンコード、あるいはパケットの送信のあたり。しかし、確実なことは言えませんので、あくまでも私の予想となります。。。
<Emmanuel_Chanel> なるほど…こんな時間まで付き合って下さり，ありがとうございます．
<Mocchi> いえいえ。Emmanuelさんの熱心さには感心させられました・・・が、少々眠いですね。そろそろ休みましょうか。
<Emmanuel_Chanel> はい．
<Emmanuel_Chanel> 私もそう思っていたところです．
<Mocchi> とりあえず、Ekigaによる通話がどんなプロセスで行われているのかだいたいわかっていただけたと思いますので、あとは時間を確保してじっくりひとつづつ確かめていって下さい。
<Emmanuel_Chanel> はい．
<Mocchi> それではおやすみなさいzzz
<Emmanuel_Chanel> おやすみなさい．
#ubuntu-jp 2011-01-09
<Emmanuel_Chanel> こんばんは．
<amigojapan> Emmanuel_Chanel: konbanha
<Emmanuel_Chanel> :)
<Callum__> こんばんは
#ubuntu-jp 2012-01-02
<Manitou> Hello. koniciwa
#ubuntu-jp 2012-12-31
<MacShutD0wn> こんにちは
<hi117> こんにちは
<MacShutD0wn> 2012年最後の日になりました
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Happy New Year!
#ubuntu-jp 2013-01-03
<MacShutD0wn> すみません　ubuntuでバックスラッシュの入力方法を教えてもらえますか
<MacShutD0wn> いつも円マークがでてしまって困っています
<hi117> MacShutD0wn: 円マークがでてしますでも本当はバックスラッシュです
<hi117> フォントのエラーです
<MacShutD0wn> 実はsublime text2と言うツールを使って
<MacShutD0wn> いつも円マークになってしまうんです
<hi117> はい、フィクスが分かりませんですがヴィジュアルなエラーだけです
<hi117> ウィンドウズにも、そのエラーがあります
#ubuntu-jp 2013-12-31
<kosuke> あけましておめでとう
#ubuntu-jp 2014-01-01
<sasa_TP> こんばんわー
#ubuntu-jp 2016-01-05
<Emmanuel_Chanel> mikutter の Ubuntu パッケージの設定ファイルの場所はどこか、どなたか知りませんか？
#ubuntu-jp 2018-01-06
<crossley> こんにちは
<crossley_fake> こんにちは
#ubuntu-jp 2020-01-01
<darknite> おはようございます。
